# [Migration] Passage de hal vers le combo udev,udisk (2011)

## d2_racing

Bonjour tout le monde, la prochaine migration importante de 2011 va être quand tous les bureaux ne vont plus utiliser hal pour automounter les périphériques.

Ce passage a beaucoup d'impacts pour l'utilisateur et la migration demande une attention particulière.

Présentement, les bureaux/gestionnaires de fenêtres  suivants sont compatibles avec le nouveau combo udev + dbus + udisk + polkit + consolekit :

Les bureaux :Gnome 2.32,Lxde,Xfce 4.8

Les gestionnaires de fenêtres : E17,Openbox,Fluxbox,Awesome

Le sujet officiel est ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

Donc, pour les utilisateurs en testing, vous pouvez déjà effectuer cette migration.

KDE ne supporte pas encore le retrait de hal et c'est seulement la version 4.6 qui devrait être compatible avec le nouveau combo.Last edited by d2_racing on Fri Jan 14, 2011 1:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Merci de l'info, je me tatais à faire le pas  :Smile: 

Juste une ptite question : C'est bien polkit qu'il faut installer et non policykit ?? J'ai lu des choses contradictoires à ce sujet.

----------

## boozo

Oué... ben moi ce que j'aimerai surtout c'est pouvoir me passer de tout ces machins-kit sur mes desktop !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Servent à pas grand'chose selon les usecases alors je vois pas pourquoi l'imposer à tout le monde - et je fiche mon billet que dans même pas 6 mois ce sera encore remplacé par autre chose sinon forké -

Edit: oui je suis ronchon mais j'aime avoir le choix

----------

## Fenril

Concrètement, tout sera automatisé et pas de fichiers à modifier style *.fdi de hal ? Ou bien ?

----------

## just1602

@Fenril; CHez moi,sous OpenBox, tout est automatisé pas besoin de modifier aucun fichier pour avoir le montage automatique de mes périphériques. Simplement suivre la procédure.

----------

## d2_racing

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Merci de l'info, je me tatais à faire le pas 
> 
> Juste une ptite question : C'est bien polkit qu'il faut installer et non policykit ?? J'ai lu des choses contradictoires à ce sujet.

 

C'est bien polkit, la confusion vient de là principalement.

Plus besoin de fichiers fdi  :Smile: 

----------

## barul

OpenBox n'est pas un gestionnaire de bureaux, si? Et cela ne devrait-il pas fonctionner avec tous les DE, WM, etc..?

----------

## d2_racing

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> OpenBox n'est pas un gestionnaire de bureaux, si? 

 

C'est un gestionnaire de fenêtres.

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et cela ne devrait-il pas fonctionner avec tous les DE, WM, etc..?
> 
> 

 

Oui, car les gestionnaire de fenêtres ne sont pas impactés, par contre les logiciels que vous utilisez si.

Exemple : Openbox + konqueror présentement, tu vas avoir besoin de hal, sinon tout va fonctionner tout croche.

----------

## Mickael

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Oué... ben moi ce que j'aimerai surtout c'est pouvoir me passer de tout ces machins-kit sur mes desktop ! 
> 
> Servent à pas grand'chose selon les usecases alors je vois pas pourquoi l'imposer à tout le monde - et je fiche mon billet que dans même pas 6 mois ce sera encore remplacé par autre chose sinon forké -
> 
> Edit: oui je suis ronchon mais j'aime avoir le choix

 

De plus,  on nous a casser les burettes avec HAL, et maintenant avec xorg1.9 + trucKIT -HAL (en absolu) ben gnome 2.32 mes fesses, il ne se lance plus!! 

Edit: oui je suis ronchon mais j'aime avoir le choix, et moi j'aime pas les idées à la con, pour faire une transition qui va durée seulement une année en attendant polikit, CA ME GONFLE

Edit02 j'ai toujours été en -hal dans mes confs, et Monsieur revient encore et encore, et maintenant mon desktop est en rade! BRAVO ça respire l'intelligence ce truc, p'tain vais passer mon samedi à lire des logs J'ADORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## d2_racing

Je pense que c'est plus un trip de développeur ou le fait de réinventer la roue à chaque 2-3 ans  :Razz: 

----------

## Poussin

Par ma part, je n'ai plus hal installé depuis quelques temps, je suis en gnome-2.32.0, et aucun soucis. Je n'ai absolument rien fait ^^

----------

## RaX

Salut,

Pareil sous GNOME, la dernière brique était l'hotpluging avec Xorg et voila c'est finit. Tout est passé sans douleurs.

Cordialement.

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai migré le 4 février à 4.6 sans le support de HAL et ça fonctionne nickel comme vous dites  :Razz: 

----------

## sunseb7

Idem, aucun souci pour KDE 4.6 sans HAL.

Simplement en remplaçant hald par dbus et en configurant xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf pour avoir un clavier français.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   Oué... ben moi ce que j'aimerai surtout c'est pouvoir me passer de tout ces machins-kit sur mes desktop ! 
> 
> Servent à pas grand'chose selon les usecases alors je vois pas pourquoi l'imposer à tout le monde - et je fiche mon billet que dans même pas 6 mois ce sera encore remplacé par autre chose sinon forké -
> 
> Edit: oui je suis ronchon mais j'aime avoir le choix 
> ...

 

Franchement c'est pénible tous ces changements mais ce sont les joies des l'interfaces graphiques ... On est tjrs tenté de tester mais cela ne se passe jamais comme prévu et c'est la galère pour retrouver un desktop fonctionnel.

```
Amd64 testing kde-4.6

CG:

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]

Avec le noyau 2.6.37

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.10-r1  USE="classic gallium motif nptl -debug -gles -hardened -llvm -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB                                                                                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.0  0 kB

Avec kms activé (radeon.modeset=1 en option du noyau)pas de plantage de kde mais des bords noir de 5cm facile (le bureau ne prenait pas tous l'écran malgré la bonne résolution max  1920x1080).

Sans kms (radeon.modeset=0): Bonne résolution et pas de bords mais plantage de kde sauf en désactivant les effets.
```

J'étais persuadé que c'était le nouveau combo qui me plantait tout ça donc j'ai mis du temps pour trouver la solution et je me me suis mis à jour sur polkit:

http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/polkit/pklocalauthority.8.html

http://wiki.archlinux.fr/systeme/policykit

Au final j'ai utilisé un noyau git et tout fonctionne très bien ...

```
Linux wild 2.6.38-rc4-git8 #1 SMP Mon Feb 14 17:37:30 AST 2011 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## bivittatus

Salut,

A priori, tout fonctionne chez moi après la modif'...thread suivi à la lettre et tout est passé comme une lettre à la Poste!

Merci...

----------

## boozo

õff: Ai jamais dit que ça ne fonctionnerait pas ; j'ai juste râlé (et continue du reste) sur le fait de devoir nécessairement l'utiliser alors que je n'ai pas expressement le besoin de gérer toutes ces politiques sur mon desktop... je n'ai pas souhaité me prendre le choux avec selinux or j'ai un peu l'impression qu'on part un peu dans ce sens avec tous les *-kit !    :Sad: 

(n.b. ne pas prendre "au pied de la lettre" c'est juste une analogie)

----------

## xaviermiller

Chez moi, ça marche super bien avec LXDE : mes disques externes sont détectés et montés à la demande (pop-up) en mode utilisateur. Très pratique.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Suite à une énième mise à jour de dbus et/ou glib qui ont bien évidemment tou cassé, j'ai craqué : j'ai viré *kit, pour revenir à quelque chose de plus "roots". Pas de montage automatique, pas de magnifique écran "hibernate / reboot", je le ferai via un raccourci.

Franchement, c'est pas stable ce truc, et cela crée des sous-couches intermédiaires plus qu'inutiles.

----------

## kopp

Je ne sais pas si c'est du à ce passage, mais un truc qui était pratique sous gnome a disparu chez moi : la possibilité de sélectionner plusieurs clé USB/disque externes, et tout démonter ensemble avec un clic droit->démonter. Pareil chez vous ?

Et depuis un bout de temps, il met des messages d'erreur quand je démonte un disque dur comme quoi il n'a pas pu le virer, alors qu'il est démonté. Depuis 2.30 ou 2.32je ne sais plus. Problème de configuration, de droit ?

----------

## netfab

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pas de montage automatique, pas de magnifique écran "hibernate / reboot"
> 
> 

 

De quel écran parles-tu ?

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est du à ce passage, mais un truc qui était pratique sous gnome a disparu chez moi : la possibilité de sélectionner plusieurs clé USB/disque externes, et tout démonter ensemble avec un clic droit->démonter. Pareil chez vous ? 
> 
> 

 

Si j'en sélectionne 2 et que je clic droit sur l'un d'entre eux, il n'y a pas la fonction pour retirer les volumes dans le menu contextuel, je ne savais pas que c'etait possible avant. Je suis en stable x86.

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et depuis un bout de temps, il met des messages d'erreur quand je démonte un disque dur comme quoi il n'a pas pu le virer, alors qu'il est démonté. Depuis 2.30 ou 2.32je ne sais plus. Problème de configuration, de droit ?
> 
> 

 

Tu as CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND dans ton kernel ?

----------

## kopp

Non je n'avais pas ça dans le noyau mais je l'ai rajouté en lisant le lien vers le topic en anglais. Pas encore reboot pour vérifier, on verra !

----------

## xaviermiller

 *netfab wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   
> 
> Pas de montage automatique, pas de magnifique écran "hibernate / reboot"
> 
>  
> ...

 

L'écran de logout : sans *kit, j'ai juste "logout", tandis qu'avec *kit j'ai la totale : logout / shutdown / restart / suspend / hibernate / install FreeBSD / ...

----------

## kopp

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Non je n'avais pas ça dans le noyau mais je l'ai rajouté en lisant le lien vers le topic en anglais. Pas encore reboot pour vérifier, on verra !

 

Bon bah en effet,le CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND résout mon problème (ça ou CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL, bref une des deux options que j'ai rajoutées en suivant le topic en anglais)

----------

## netfab

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *netfab wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   
> 
> Pas de montage automatique, pas de magnifique écran "hibernate / reboot"
> 
>  
> ...

 

Oui, donc c'est bien ce à quoi je pensais. C'est normal : avec policykit tout est activé par défaut. Un peu de configuration :

```

# cat /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/disable-suspend-hibernate.pkla

[disable suspend]

Identity=unix-group:users

Action=org.freedesktop.upower.suspend

ResultActive=no

ResultInactive=no

ResultAny=no

[disable hibernate]

Identity=unix-group:users

Action=org.freedesktop.upower.hibernate

ResultActive=no

ResultInactive=no

ResultAny=no

```

Et les boutons suspend et hibernate disparaissent. C'est sûr que si tu es seul sur ton système, policykit ne va pas te servir à grand chose, mais quand tu as des end-user derrière toi çà permet de faire des trucs sympas...

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, mais comment fait-on SANS policykit ? Pour le moment, je fais "sudo hibernate".

----------

## netfab

On parle de gnome là ? à mon avis, tu veux le beurre et l'argent du beurre (et ...)  :Smile: 

Je n'ai pas compilé gnome(-light) sans support polkit/consolekit depuis longtemps, donc ce que je vais dire est peut-être inexact. De mémoire, sans support *kit, il n'y a plus rien dans le menu pour fermer la session, rebooter, etc ... ?

Je ne suis qu'un utilisateur final, mais à mon avis, les développeurs de gnome doivent partir du principe que un (utilisateur) est un cas particulier de plusieurs (end-users). Tu veux des jolis boutons pour effectuer des actions depuis ta session ? installe policykit, et configure le si besoin. Sinon, tu as le mot de passe root ?  :Cool: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, lxde  :Wink: 

----------

## inky-full-bash

Personnellement, ça m'arrange cette disparition de HAL (peut-être parce que je suis arrivé sous linux quand tout le monde avait déjà migré vers hal et je n'ai donc pas eu à convertir toutes les rules en fdi ^^) pour remettre le xorg.conf au goût du jour (sans lui j'étais incapable de mettre le clavier en français dans le gestionnaire de connexion kdm dès la mise à jour vers kde4.5, j'y comprenais rien aux fdi, et impossible de taper mon mot de passe qui ne contient que des caractères exotiques ... bref, un truc impossible à gérer)

Bah sinon ce passage à udev était une bonne occasion de tout formater et tout reconfigurer (ouais je sais c'est un peu bourrin ! mais ça me tentait trop de tout repartir de zéro pour faire une belle config bien propre ...), tout fonctionne parfaitement (avec en bonus passage à slim + fluxbox). Tout ce qui est polkit et companie je ne m'en sers pas, c'est plus rigolo le root ^^

En plus ça permet de faire des scripts beaucoup plus efficaces que les boutons suspend/hibernate/shutdown/reboot proposés, avec prise en charge du différé et tout ce qui va avec (un joli icône sur le bureau qui pointe vers le script qui lance une boîte de dialogue truffée de sudos, un petit tour dans le visudo concernant /sbin/shutdown, + la petite subtilité de la variable $PATH à modifier pour qu'un utilisateur normal puisse voir /sbin/shutdown, et même pas besoin de taper le mot de passe ! en deux clics l'ordi s'éteint ...). Même la gravure est en console maintenant ! (normal, k3b ça ne marche pas sans hal ...)

Heureusement que hal n'est plus là pour faire tout le boulot en cachette, sinon je serais passé à côté de plein de belles choses ...

----------

